# Connecting to the internet in 2020 with Windows XP.



## Decryptor009 (May 4, 2020)

Besides the obvious with dodgy websites to avoid, is using things such as GOG on Windows XP safe?
Also i would like to know what web browser if any is the safest to use, this is for my retro gaming computer, although it will not be used for internet, it will be beneficial to be able to connect to the internet.


----------



## Fouquin (May 4, 2020)

I've been using an older version of Sea Monkey as a browser for XP since it basically runs on everything down to a Pentium III. https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/2.4

It's out of date now but you can still load things like YouTube. Not sure how much longer that's going to last though.


----------



## Melvis (May 4, 2020)

It should still be able to connect to the internet without any issues, browser wise well my XP machines last I had on them was Firefox version.....ummmm 52/54? by memory I could be wrong and that was the last update firefox gave to XP. 

If there is some other browser that is still support on XP fully even id like to know lol


----------



## stinger608 (May 4, 2020)

I found that
(1) Install a good anti-virus such as Avast free, which still supports XP.

(2) Install a good web browser that supports XP such as Baidu Spark Browser (very similar to Google Chrome browser as it's built on the Chromium engine). 

(3) And this one is very important; once you load and start Avast it will ask you to download a Microsoft Windows XP fix that is needed to help protect XP from attacks.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 4, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> I found that
> (1) Install a good anti-virus such as Avast free, which still supports XP.
> 
> (2) Install a good web browser that supports XP such as Baidu Spark Browser (very similar to Google Chrome browser as it's built on the Chromium engine).
> ...



Also regarding Avast, make sure ya go into settings and disable tracking and sharing.


----------



## hat (May 4, 2020)

Mind if I ask why you want to connect this machine to the internet? If you just want to download the odd file here and there, there are ways to connect your computer to your network, but not the internet. You can download what you want on an up-to-date system, and drop those files into a shared folder. It's not the most convenient, but it's the safest way short of not connecting it to the internet at all and running a USB stick back and forth...


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 4, 2020)

It should be noted that according to Avast Antivirus - FAQ,






While you may be able to install and get it to run, the important part of that statement is that the program is not supported. But the primary take-away is that XP cannot be properly secured. Period. And the problem there is not that you put yourself at risk if you connect to a network that has Internet access, but that you knowingly put others at risk. And that of course, if just not cool.

If you insist on pursuing this task, I would urge you disable (and remove if not integrated) all network adapters, disconnect the system from all networks and use it as a stand-alone system only. If you want the challenge of making this system functional and safe to use on the Internet, format the drives and install Linux on it.


----------



## stinger608 (May 4, 2020)

Look again @Bill_Bright 






						Antivirus for Windows XP | Free Download Here | Avast
					






					www.avast.com


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 4, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your excellent help.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 4, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Look again @Bill_Bright


I saw that. But "look again @stinger608". The link I provided is an official link too. I view your link as a sales pitch - in other words, "marketing hype". I view the FAQ page as the fine print. And the fine print says Avast is not supported on the 19 year old XP. And note your marketing page does not dispute that. 

We also know that Microsoft stopped supporting XP years ago too. That means there are vulnerabilities that have not been fixed or patched and the only supposed protection is from an "unsupported" security program.  

Therefore, the facts remain. As do my recommendations - keep it disconnected from any network that has Internet access, or format and install Linux on it. The latter is, by far, the best and safest way to extend the life and usefulness of that computer, and keep it out of landfills.

As hardware tech since 1972, I sure appreciate the desire and challenge to keep legacy hardware running, and productive. But as someone who has been supporting "secure" IS/IT systems for almost as long, I also appreciate the need to keep that hardware secure - if not for us, then for those around us.


----------



## XL-R8R (May 4, 2020)

Running this version of Win XP will solve most of your issues with this outdated OS:






						Zone 94 - Windows XP Professional SP3 x86 - Integral Edition 2022.9.9
					

Free interesting content from across the Internet (Articles, News, Videos, Music, Images, Programs, and a lot more).




					www.zone62.com
				









Included is nvme support (as noted above) along with a whole hog of other drivers and random stuff; give it a look.


----------

